# Bilder in eine SQLite-DB Speichern



## lodee (1. November 2007)

Ich möchte ein Image, dass ich aus einen ImageIcon hole in eine SQLite-Datenbank (org.sqlite.JDBC) speichern.

Irgendwie bekomme ich es aber nicht hin.

Habe gestern mehrere Stunden get

Bin darauf gekommen das ich das Image als BufferedImage und dann als byte[] wandle, und dann über pstmt.setBytes(byte[] imgData) in die Datenbank reinspeichere

aber irgendwie t das nicht so wie es soll

hat jemand für mich noch eine andere idee, oder eine andere vorgehensweise auf lager?


----------



## lodee (7. November 2007)

hat keiner eine ahnung?


----------



## tom01 (9. November 2007)

Naja ich würd dir davon abraten Bilder in einer Datenbank abzuspeichern!
Speichere eher den Dateinamen ab und die Bilder auf einem Webserver/Ftp Server wo auch immer und lade sie dann immer von dort!

Falls du Bilder WIRKLICH in einer Datenbank abspeichern willst dann gibts Datentypen (Binary kommt aber aufs DBMS an) die das unterstützen!
Einfach Datei einlesen und normal mit sql in die Datenbank geben!

Hab ich schonmal irgendwann gemacht - nur mit PHP sollt aber in Java nicht sonderlich anders sein!

ABer wiegesagt eine Datenbank ist nicht wirklich dafür gemacht um große Bilddateien abzuspeichern und wird dadurch sicher sehr sehr langsam!


----------



## lodee (15. November 2007)

Dieser Nachteil ist mir bewusst, aber ich nehme es in kauf.

Mein Problem ist das es speziell mit ser SQLite-DB irgendwie nicht t.
Habe mir ja auch schon einige Code-Schnipsel rausgesucht die zeigen wie Bilder in Java in eine DB geschrieben werden, aber irgendwie klappt das so nicht mit SQLite.


----------

